# Juan Pablo Montoya In Nascar



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

This happened to Montoya at the NASCAR Ford 400.

Hot stuff









Montoyas car catches fire


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Seems that NASCAR on an oval isn't so easy after all


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

That's it you'd think just going in circles would be easy!


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I drove a 600 HP car on Pocono speedway this summer, twas a Xmas present from the wife'n'kid.

Stock Car Racing Experience

It isn't easy.

Your not gonna get lost out there, but bugger me it's tough controlling those cars. I figure I was doing 160+ on the front straight, did about 8 laps and loved every minute. Rattling about, leg resting on the tunnel, right where the exhaust passes, LOUD, FAST.....

I'd love to do that again.

Edit: I remember reading Jacki Stewart's autobiography and he makes some comment about the endurance of the NASCAR drivers. They can lose 10lbs during some of the races, in sweat.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Tiff Needell had a go at it for one of the UK motoring TV programmes a few years ago and I remember him commenting about how difficult it was to be really fast and accurately position the car on the corners. I think the skill required is generally underestimated (including by me) but I do think it's pretty boring to watch on TV (and better live probably), especially on the shorter ovals.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Rich,

I felt the same way when I first came over here. I used to get up terribly early on Sunday mornings to watch F1.

I gradually got to like NASCAR, but it is definitely a cult. My buddies can tell you who drives what # car, who the crew chief is, where the rear wheel man was last season, etc.

Nothing like being at a race. My first was the Pepsi 400 at Daytona, a night race in July 2001. This was the first race at this track since Dale Earnhardt crashed and died on the last lap of the Daytona 500, and was won by Dale Jr. The fireworks after the race were the best I have ever witnessed.

Sitting in the stands and felling the cars roar by the start/finish line 50 feet away at 200 mph, well, you have to experience it. For a lap or two, and then you put the ear defenders on, hooked up to the scanner and listen to the radio commentary.

Pit strategy plays a big part, not just in speed out of the pits but in when and what to take. Once you can follow some of that it makes the race more interesting too.

My second race was at Dover on September 24th, 2001. This was the first big public event after September 11th, and the whole experience is something I'll never forget. The race was again won by Dale Jr, making it even better


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Might have to give it another go then (watching ,that is!)


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

limey said:


> I drove a 600 HP car on Pocono speedway this summer, twas a Xmas present from the wife'n'kid.
> 
> Stock Car Racing Experience
> 
> ...


That stock car experience looks like a lot of fun.







What a great present.............


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh, it was. I was grinning from ear to ear. It was too much fun.

As part of the introduction and training they take you out on the track in a 16 seat transit van and the driver is following the racing lines pointing out the markers for turning in, exit point, etc. They're doing 100mph in this van. WILD!!

I'll get the pictures and video uploaded to my website at some point...


----------

